# Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem".



## Joao_LS

*Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem".*

Hi guys, this is my first post!

So, I have an Asus N56VB laptop, running windows 8 64bits, and for a week or so now, I keep getting this pop-up, which I think is quite common judging by the number of posts related to it, saying "You just plugged in a device from the audio jack." alternating randomly with the "unplugged" version. Intervals are anything from hours to almost less than a second.

The REAL problem, however, is that everytime this happens, the sound volume drops for approx. half a second, to almost mute, then returns to normal. 
I tried updating drivers, both from Asus Website and Realtek, the "do nothing" option from the communications thing, disabling the icon/notifications from Realtek HD Audio Manager and pretty much everything else. 

The only thing that seems to work (for the other posts i found) is an option on RT HD Audio Manager that says "jack detection" or something, which i dont have available. ( i presume because its a laptop and no front/rear panels) 

Can someone help? The volume drops are driving me crazy, its like the speakers have random fits of hiccups. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## sspof

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Have you tried running RT Audio Manager as Administrator and seeing if the "jack detection" setting is available? It is possible that they limited rights given to normal users since it sounds like it could potentially disable the jack. 

To do that, you'd probably have to follow this path:
Start > Search programs and files > Enter "Realtek.." > Right click on Realtek HD Audio Manager > Run as Administrator


----------



## Joao_LS

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Hey! Thanks for the tip, but still nothing remotely close to a jack detection function. I've attached a screenshot of my audio manager.

God i hate this thing.


----------



## sspof

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

I have a second thought for you. If you click the "i" at the bottom right of that screen above the OK button, does it have a radio button next to an option that states "Display icon in notification area?" If you disable that function, the orange speaker icon will disappear from your system tray (along with your pesky notifications), but you should still be able to control your equalizer through the windows (silver) speaker icon in the system tray. Worth a shot, maybe! Let me know how that works for you.


----------



## Joao_LS

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Yes, i can disable the notifications, and i have done it. The problem is that, despite there being no actual pop-up anymore, the sound issue remains the same. Actually i have enabled the notifications so that i might see when the sound problem is occuring, even when im not listening to anything. So far i haven't been able to tie it to any specific action or program, and i think i can say it happens randomly.


----------



## sspof

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

This is a band aid, but under sound settings for Windows, there is a Communications tab, and you can choose to "do nothing" when windows detects communication activity. It is a long shot, but it might work. I'd blame the initial issue on a crappy port that doesn't consistently recognize your audio cable input. If the computer is still under warranty, you might be able to get the company to replace the port for you.


----------



## Joao_LS

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

I have had the "no nothing" option selected for a long time now  However, the problem still occurs when i have nothing plugged in, just playing from internal speakers. Sounds weird that the port is damaged after only 6 months of not that extenuous use... I feel like this is a software problem, some bug with RealTek drivers maybe. Similar cases of people having this problem on a desktop were solved by telling the program not to detect the jack input.


----------



## sspof

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

No idea about how to tweak the software to do that, sorry. But, if you have had the unit for under a year, odds are that you still have a manufacturer's warranty on it. That's a silver lining, at least. Sorry I couldn't be more help! Hopefully someone else will have more stuff to recommend for you. Good luck!


----------



## JimE

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Two typical causes for this problem: 1) the audio drivers, or 2) the hardware/port

In most instances, it's just a driver glitch. Manually update/reinstall the audio drivers or you could try using an older version (if any are available).


----------



## Evorus Mac

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Oh, i have the same problema on my N56V. Does anyone knows if there's a solution for this? I've been looking for one for some many time now :/


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Does your laptop have this software installed, and if it does, is there an option in there for jack tasking/detection?
ASUS SonicMaster Premium technology co-developed with Bang& Olufsen ICEpower® audio expertise integrates professional Waves MaxxAudio 3 tools to enhance sound enjoyment. (as found on the Asus site).
There is only two Realtek drivers listed for this model, one is an updated version.


----------



## firewireo

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Hey guys, I too have the Asus N56vz with this problem. It happened all of a sudden without me updating drivers or anything. I tried removing the drivers then re-installing new ones from the website, didn't work, then I uninstalled them again, flashed the BIOS and install them again, didn't work. I reverted to older drivers, didn't work. 
Now I realize it's a port/audio jack defect, it's most annoying when I plug headphones, if you open the MAXX application you will see that the sound keep switching between External, Internal and Headphones Modes, interrupting your listening every time it switches... But I found out that if you keep the SonicMaster external unit plugged in, it won't behave this way and will keep working fine. It's a shame really, such a fine and expensive laptop, I'm a bit disappointed with Asus...


----------



## warkel

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Hey guys, I've been facing the same issue. Although on a desktop with a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R.

I've had the desktop for about 3 years with no issue on the sound. Until today of course. The first issue was that the computer was not showing my analog output in the Realtek Audio Manager. This was funny, because it recognized that there was a device plugged into the analog output as well as showed a notification when I plugged in the speakers. Nonetheless, I resolved this issue by disabling the front panel as mentioned in a post above. 

After this, I then faced the issue of the message 'you have plugged/unplugged an audio device'. This would come up in intervals of less than a second every time I played music. As suggested above, I could disable these notifications, but the sound would still cut in and out. So that wasn't good. 

Eventually, the way I solved the issue was by turning down the audio output to 7 (out of 100). To compensate for the softness of the output from the com, I've had to turn up my desktop speakers to almost max volume. 

This is of course not the ideal workaround, and says to me that there is something wrong with my mobo. I don't think it's a software issue as I have already updated by driver to the latest. 

Anyway, I created an account just so I could share the above experience and hopefully help out another soul out there. 

Cheers! :smile:


----------



## Hauser86

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

*recommended* for those who have tried everything else:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsfBJdAE-Z4


----------



## Lisa H

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

None of the above solutions have worked for me unfortunately. No matter which RealTek driver I use the annoying message still persists. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Hi Lisa H and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you've tried all the above suggestions, it's likely to be the h'phone socket itself - The audio socket has a small switch that's activated when a plug is pushed in (it cuts the speakers off when h'phones are plugged in). Unfortunately, these sockets are extremely cheaply made.... :sad:

You could try plugging+unplugging the h'phones in fairly rapidly, to either unjam the switch or dislodge any dust, otherwise it's either a warranty-repair or a local repair-shop to replace the faulty socket :sigh:


----------



## WeevieKins

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

I have had the same problem and fixed by disabling front audio detection in the RealTek HD Audio manager. However, I'm betting a better fix would be just to uninstall the RealTek HD Audio Manager. You don't need it. Just let Windows handle things. People have had this problem for years, it's most obviously the RealTek HD Audio Manager. I would bet it has nothing to do with hardware at all.


----------



## WeevieKins

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Ok on Windows 10 there doesn't seem to be a way to just uninstall the RealTek HD Audio manager. The fix to get rid of it works though. Just use Ccleaner and go to the TOOL>Startup tab. Find "RTHDVCPL" and disable it. Restart your computer and the problem will be solves. Windows handles things fine, or better than the RealTeK HD Audio Manager. 

I'm gonna get a separate sound card though just because people should be able to use the 3rd party software for their sound devices. This has obviously been a problem for years and RealTek refuses to fix it.


----------



## Deejay100six

*Re: Realtek HD Audio Manager "You just plugged(/unplugged) in an audio device problem*

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

You need to create a new thread of your own. This one is very old and its unlikely that anyone would respond.

Thread closed.


----------

